
Mac OS X has its own sandbox security hole - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/11/researchers-discover-mac-os-x-has-its-own-sandbox-security-hole.ars
======
pasbesoin
I propose Maggie's Law (based on an episode of The Simpsons -- or was it their
movie -- the one with the big glass dome): "All sandboxes leak."

(I'm sure I'm not the first to quip on this point.)

